# Eating in Toronto



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody have any suggestions for inexpensive dinners (suppers) in the Toronto area near the U of T Robarts Library. 

I've been to some places on College and also Bloor, but I'm looking for other options. I can afford to spend about 40-60 dollars a plate. I might be dining with 3-4 others and I might be dining alone, depending. 

It would be better if I could just walk in without a reservation. I'm a non-drinker, but I'm okay with bistros, diners, pubs, etc. Provided the food is good.


Any thoughts? 

C.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

More importantly, where are the restaurants which are actually cheap (under 20 for an entree and soda) around the Robarts Library. 

The reality is that, because I have a good job and only do 2 courses at a time (4 a year by correspondence plus 2 in the summer), I have a lot more money than some of my colleagues. I don't want to come off as that needy kid, "Hey, who wants to go to XYZ, I'll get the first round". But on the other hand, I want some suggestions on places I can go with other students. 

I have no intention of buying anybody dinner in this case. I just want some thoughts on inexpensive places on College, Bloor, etc.

Also, if there are places I should avoid, I'm interested. If there are places I would best enjoy myself, I'm also interested.

C.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Didn't notice this post until now. Having lived in Toronto most of my life, I have some experience, but by no means have I gone everywhere. Here are some things I'm aware of in the areas you mention.

First of all, if you simply want to explore, if you go up to Bloor and west of Spadina you will be in The Annex area which is littered with restaurants of all kinds, most of them relatively inexpensive. Nothing stands out as a recommendation, though. Walk around and try for yourself.

Once you get through the Annex and hit Bathurst you are in Koreantown, which I frequent often. If you like really spicy food then the Kimchi Soon Tufu soup at Buk Chang Dong Soon Tufu is awesome and cheap. Another good option in that area is Kinton/Kintori (https://www.kintonramen.com/). Kinton is a Japanese ramen noodle restaurant on street level and Kintori is the yakitori (grill chicken skewers) place on the 2nd floor. Mind you the price of your bill can climb quickly at Kintori if you don't pay attention to hw much you are eating/ordering. I also like the Dukgalbi at Joon's on Bloor closer to Bathurst, however the prices seem to have kept increasing over the years. A non-Asian option in the area that friends of mine have liked is The Butler's Pantry on Markham St (https://www.butlerspantry.ca/).

Going down to College St, where I did live for a while, again there are tons of options. Going past Bathurst (it's a bit of a walk, if you're thinking of walking regularly from the library area) places I've been and recommend are Kalendar Cafe (), Utopia Cafe () and Ryoji Izakaya (https://ryojitoronto.com/). There are many, many more places, however. You mentioned you like wings, so I'll mention Duff's Famous Wings (https://www.duffsfamouswings.ca/), which I've never been to, but has been around a long time (although the location moved over the years). I'll trust that they are good.

Simply going down Spadina, past College, and you're in Chinatown. If you've never been, then the options are overwhelming. My favourite restaurant there is Rol San, but for a quick cheap dumpling noodle soup I also recommend King's Noodle by Dundas St.

On Harbord, just west of the area you mention I have a cheap option - Cora Pizza or Pizza Slice King (almost next to each other and good slices for a cheap option). I also have an expensive option if you so desire - Splendido (https://splendido.ca/). I've never been, but it's one of those places that often appears on Toronto's "Best Of" lists. Looking at the menu it appears dinner is $120...so perhaps not appropriate for all of your friends, or even yourself.

I hope this helps! Enjoy.


----------

